# Winter is comming... again.



## sebkad (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;wfSXhMzWoA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfSXhMzWoA4[/video]

Have any1 of you read the books? 

Last two seasons were quite good for me. And what do you think?


----------



## Taralack (Mar 27, 2013)

Read all the books. Dancing in my seat for season 3, I can't WAIT for the reactions from people who haven't read the book about *redacted* and *redacted* hehehe


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm currently reading _A Dance with Dragons
_It seems that there will be 7 books total.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 27, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm currently reading _A Dance with Dragons
> _It seems that there will be 7 books total.



That was GRRM's initial goal but I think he has since stated in interviews that it could now be 8 or even 9.


----------



## Conker (Mar 27, 2013)

I've read all the books, well, listened to em as audiobooks, and they are fantastic. Cept the fourth one. Didn't much care for that un.

I haven't actually followed the show all that much, though I've been told I should many times.


----------



## sebkad (Mar 28, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm currently reading _A Dance with Dragons_.



I'm reading this too now. I've bought all books some time ago and I'm not disappointed. But several ppl from _A Song of Ice and Fire_ could live longer... and I'm not talking about Joffrey


----------

